# T5 dosage help



## Kristeen (Jul 6, 2010)

Hiya! Looking for some advice! To burn some fat- 1 t5 in the morning when doin cardio workout? So one per day is that it.

Thanks 

Kp


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

Start with 1 per day, about 30-40mins pre cardio.

See how you go, after a couple weeks maybe add in another before you go to the gym for your weights too (assuming you do AM cardio)

Everyone's diff, some people don't like the spaced out feeling they get from them, others love them


----------



## Kristeen (Jul 6, 2010)

Thanks mate! How long shod I be on them for about six week? Haha they don't really make me feel spaced out!! Just make me clean my house rapid style x


----------

